# farneticare



## TiffanyC

Non posso trovarlo nel dizinario.
I couldn't find it in the dictionary.


----------



## lsp

Someone else is awake, unfortunately for you, it's another American.  Still, I think I know this one. It means to rant (as in rant and rave). See if that works in context, and if I'm wrong, within hours there'll be folks awake in Italy to tell us so.


----------



## Sybil

My dictionary says "farneticare--to rave, to be delirious"
e "stai farneticando"--"you're raving! you're talking nonsense!"
OK, and now I need to wait for our Italian friends to get up, turn on their computers, and let me know whether my dictionary is right or wrong ;-)


----------



## TiffanyC

Well thanks to all of you too!  Wonder why I couldn't find it in my dictionary?  Che strano.


----------



## morgana

Well done, Americans! This time you are right.

Ciao


----------



## Sybil

thanks, morgana
good to know )


----------



## walnut

Hi all!

To rave: I only saw rave in "rave party" so far. Is it common as a verb?
Could I say "Are you raving?" or "What are you raving about?" eek: never used in my life an expression like that in italian, but who knows...  )

Ciao, Walnut


----------



## Sybil

Walnut, 

Yes, you can say "What are you raving about?" (meaning: "what are so excited about?" or "what are you so upset/angry about?") if a person you talk to seems very excited or agitated and especially when you don't find the subject as exciting or important.

You can say "What on earth/what the heck are you raving about?"

You ofen rave about a person (praise a person) or an event/thing.
You can rave about your girlfriend (how great she is), press can rave about a musical perfomance etc.

"Are you raving"... hm... I'd say "Are you raving mad?" (meaning: "are you crazy?" "have you lost your mind?" etc.)

Hope this helps.


----------



## walnut

Thank you very much, Sybil, you made it very clear to me.   

In italian the verb 'delirare' is more commonly used for raving, farneticare is just slightly less common. (delirio = delirium)

It's everyday language, very informal: "Ma (di cosa) stai delirando?!?" (What are you raving about?!?/"what are you so upset/angry/excited about?")   

"Frasi deliranti" "Linguaggio delirante" (but also farneticazioni or linguaggio farneticante) is tipycal when talking about terrorists language and particularly when referring to slogans.

Delirante can also mean terrific/cool + excessive (jargon): Un vestito delirante rosa a righe viola. Una pettinatura delirante, un po' liscia e un po' riccia.

Ciao, grazie!  Walnut


----------



## Sybil

"Ma (di cosa) stai delirando?" A-ha... I see... Good to know.  

(In English, "are you delirious?" could be offensive. I guess it's safer to say "are you crazy?" although it can be offensive, too, if you don't watch your tone of voice; in English a person who is "delirious" is usually ill... but, you can be "deliriously happy" or something can be "deliriously funny" and these expressions don't have negative connotations.)

Anyway, walnut, how would you translate exactly the sentences with the cool dress and the cool hairdo into English?


----------



## Silvia

walnut said:
			
		

> In italian the verb 'delirare' is more commonly used for raving, farneticare is just slightly less common. (delirio = delirium)


 I disagree. For me farneticare and vaneggiare are more common than delirare.
Stai vaneggiando! 



			
				walnut said:
			
		

> Delirante can also mean terrific/cool + excessive (jargon):Un vestito delirante rosa a righe viola. Una  pettinatura delirante, un po' liscia e un po' riccia.


 Mai sentito , se vuoi descrivere una pettinatura con l'aggettivo delirante, la prima cosa che verrebbe in mente è chiedere: Com'è una pettinatura delirante?!

Altra espressione gergale è "da urlo", used for cool, ma sconsiglio di usarla a chi non è italiano...


----------



## walnut

silviap said:
			
		

> Stai vaneggiando!


 Esagggerata!    


			
				silviap said:
			
		

> Mai sentito , se vuoi descrivere una pettinatura con l'aggettivo delirante, la prima cosa che verrebbe in mente è chiedere: Com'è una pettinatura delirante?!


 Quella di una Drag Queen, ad esempio, è spesso e volentieri delirante.  Come fai correttamente notare, il termine è decisamente gergale. Mi capita però spesso di sentirlo usare soprattutto da parte di persone che lavorano nella moda o nella musica per esprimere apprezzamento. Che buffo, viviamo nella stessa città (o almeno credo!) e parliamo due lingue diverse! 

Ciao!  Walnut


----------



## DesertCat

To elaborate...

In US English it would be more likely that someone would be described as "stark raving mad" 

A critic might give a "rave review" meaning that whatever they reviewed (restaurant, movie, etc) was excellent.


----------



## lsp

walnut said:
			
		

> To rave: I only saw rave in "rave party" so far. Is it common as a verb?
> Could I say "Are you raving?" or "What are you raving about?" eek: never used in my life an expression like that in italian, but who knows...


Walnut, both sentences would be better with the word rant in place of the word rave.

DesertCat said something important. That's why I was specific that farneticare means _"to rant" as in "rant and rave",_ which is talking wildly, maybe deliriously or crazily. "The debate got very heated, with each spokesperson ranting about this hot political issue."

BUT... to rave  - is also to give a great review. "He went to the opening of a new restaurant and can't stop raving about how good the food is."


----------



## walnut

lsp said:
			
		

> Walnut, both sentences would be better with the word rant in place of the word rave.


Thank you very much Desertcat and Isp. Your last two posts made my mental map really complete.    


			
				Sybil said:
			
		

> Anyway, walnut, how would you translate exactly the sentences with the cool dress and the cool hairdo into English?
> Un vestito delirante rosa a righe viola.
> Una pettinatura delirante, un po' liscia e un po' riccia.


 Being honest I wouldn't dare an english translation/use  also if in italian sometimes I use 'delirante' that way because it's got a perfect nuance for certain uses. In italian I'm very fond of different kinds of jargon, as they are a never ending source of linguistic and human creation. But in english I'm not fluent enough so far (but definitely practising!  ) How would you Sybil? I'm curious! 

Grazie a tutti, Walnut


----------



## lsp

Maybe ...
A funky red dress with purple stripes.  
A funky hairdo, a little bit straight and a little bit curly.


----------



## lsp

And Walnut, I agree 200%. It's the jargon - in any language (and oh, so much harder in a new language) that makes being able to express oneself a never-ending, infinitely-nuanced experience.


----------



## lsp

I should mention, we hardly ever use funky for its original dictionary definition anymore  (having an offensive odor, FOUL). It's come to mean (don't ask me how with that origin):
2 : having an earthy unsophisticated style and feeling; ...unmistakably contemporary
3 : odd or quaint in appearance or feeling, unconventionally stylish, HIP

 Lsp


----------



## walnut

lsp said:
			
		

> Maybe ...
> A funky red dress with purple stripes.
> A funky hairdo, a little bit straight and a little bit curly.


 Perfect!



			
				lsp said:
			
		

> And Walnut, I agree 200%. It's the jargon - in any language (and oh, so much harder in a new language) that makes being able to express oneself a never-ending, infinitely-nuanced experience.


----------



## walnut

lsp said:
			
		

> I should mention, we hardly ever use funky for its original dictionary definition anymore  (having an offensive odor, FOUL). It's come to mean (don't ask me how with that origin):
> 2 : having an earthy unsophisticated style and feeling; ...unmistakably contemporary
> 3 : odd or quaint in appearance or feeling, unconventionally stylish, HIP
> Lsp


 I think it happened through music. As far as I know the word 'officially' changed use in the '60-'70 among afroamerican musicians (with funky music) but was already common in jargon with a positive meaning related to smell/sweat/energy in sexual activity.   Walnut


----------



## lsp

Cool. Thanks, Walnut    
Lsp


----------



## Sybil

walnut, 

How would I translate it? Oh, but I wouldn't even know where to start 
Luckily, lsp jumped in with his translation 
Thanks lsp


----------



## paolorausch

...una piccola domanda... che significa questa parola...gergale?

 grazie per qualunque aiuto possibile:-D (is the word order there correct )


----------



## lsp

gergale = di gergo = slang, jargon


----------



## paolorausch

ahh! that makes sense, thanks lsp!


----------



## Lemon

This is from a song by Tiziano Ferro called "Non me lo so spiegare". 
What does farneticare mean ?

"cosa che pensavo a quanto è inutile farneticare .. "


----------



## pinturicchio07

Lemon said:


> This is from a song by Tiziano Ferro called "Non me lo so spiegare".
> What does farneticare mean ?
> 
> "cosa che pensavo a quanto è inutile farneticare .. "


 
Farneticare = to rant or to rave 

You can read about the word here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=9000

Lorenzo


----------



## Lemon

Ok thanks Lorenzo. 
Sorry, I didn't find it in the dictionary and I didn't think of searching in the forums.


----------



## pinturicchio07

No problem. Welcome to the WR Forums, by the way!

Lorenzo


----------



## nickditoro

Lemon said:


> Ok thanks Lorenzo.
> Sorry, I didn't find it in the dictionary and I didn't think of searching in the forums.


Lemon, try the online Paravia: http://oxfordparavia.it/.

Nick


----------



## Dinaazem

What does it mean exactly? to hallucinate ?
It's from a song:
"Solo che pensavo a quanto e' inutile farneticare e credere di stare bene quando e' inverno e te"
I translated it into:
"I only thought how useless it's to ______ and to believe it's (all) good when it's winter and you"
 
It sounds a bit lame to my opinion. What would you suggest?
 
Thanks.


----------



## Peppethelondoner

Farneticare has the same meaning of blaterare.
Peppe


----------



## Dinaazem

I'm looking for an English translation (what's the best word to use in that sentence?). This other word didn't help me much...


----------



## Peppethelondoner

As you can see from the link, maybe you could use BLATHER 
Peppe


----------



## cicciosa

Hi Dinaazem,
I'd say "to say nonsense"

G.


----------



## Dinaazem

Oh, yes, I'd go for "to say nonsense".
Thank you, cicciosa and peppe!

What do you think about the rest of the sentence, is it translated correctly?


----------



## Peppethelondoner

I think so, Dinaazem. In my opinion it is correct.
Peppe


----------



## Dinaazem

Okay. Thanks alot.


----------



## Peppethelondoner

You're welcome


----------

